# is this a sanchezi???



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

View attachment 124555

View attachment 124556


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks like it! nice fish anyways.


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

REDBELLYRIDER said:


> Looks like it! nice fish anyways.


thanks. well somebody told me it was a medeni so i thought id post it and get opinions


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

S.Sanchezi and what a beats!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i belive its s.sanchezi too
View attachment 124615

but whatever it is its looks amazing. Those teeth, colours and scales


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

rocker said:


> i belive its s.sanchezi too
> View attachment 124615
> 
> but whatever it is its looks amazing. Those teeth, colours and scales


yeah he is a really beutiful fish, i have had him since he was about 2 inches. he is now 6.5 inch.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

A few years ago they were incorrectly labled S. medinai....then spilopleura cf....and now they have been ID'd as S. sanchezi. It is quite possible the person bought it as S. medinai.

That is an amazing example of this species.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That is a gorgeous S. sanchezi. One of the nicest ones I've ever seen.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

Big Sanch


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

probably the best S.S i have ever seen very very impressive


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

if any one has 1 can you plaese post ur sanchezi. id like to see other ones out there


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha303 Posted Today, 11:01 PM
> if any one has 1 can you plaese post ur sanchezi. id like to see other ones out there


This is not the forum to do that in. Visit the pictures forum or OPEFE, there are plenty of photos there including pinned up above.


----------

